# Driving licence options



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a British driving licence and now need to get one for over here. I heard that I can exchange my licence for a SA but that means losing the original. Does anyone know if that's true or what the requirements are?
I would prefer to keep my original licence but I'm worried about taking a new test over here. I've heard a few times that the driving schools fail people on purpose a few times before they give them a licence.
Can anyone recommend anything?

Thanks


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

niknik88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a British driving licence and now need to get one for over here. I heard that I can exchange my licence for a SA but that means losing the original. Does anyone know if that's true or what the requirements are?
> I would prefer to keep my original licence but I'm worried about taking a new test over here. I've heard a few times that the driving schools fail people on purpose a few times before they give them a licence.
> ...


The rules of the road are even more relaxed here than in the UK. You can use your UK licence for 12 months but it would be a good idea to visit a driving licence testing centre and apply for a SA licence. There is a variable waiting period due to a backlog. As long as you are careful when you undergo your test, there is no reason you will not pass on your first attempt. There is a book you can look at called the K49 which contains all the rules applicable to SA driving licences and tests.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

niknik88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a British driving licence and now need to get one for over here. I heard that I can exchange my licence for a SA but that means losing the original. Does anyone know if that's true or what the requirements are?
> I would prefer to keep my original licence but I'm worried about taking a new test over here. I've heard a few times that the driving schools fail people on purpose a few times before they give them a licence.
> ...


Apply for a "new" license from the DVLA (tell them you lost yours!) 

And use the extra to exchange for a drivers license

The K53 Driving Licence Test


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

That is very good, the "new" licence idea. I should have said the K53. However, when my cousin got here in 2004 there was a big rigmarole trying to exchange her UK driving licence (at Hillstar Cape Town testing station) since nobody there knew what to do and were not inclined to find out.

Hopefully it has improved. I will enquire tomorrow


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

If I am not mistaken you can only exchange your license once you have PR. I wanted to do this when I got here on my TR but was told I have to wait until I get my PR.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, that is right although the people at Hillstar Testing Centre did not know that. I suppose it happens so rarely they do not know the procedure

After a 3 months delay, my cousin got her SA driving licence only to find someone else's picture embedded in it. It took a further 3 months to get that right.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

chrisc2615 said:


> Yes, that is right although the people at Hillstar Testing Centre did not know that. I suppose it happens so rarely they do not know the procedure
> 
> After a 3 months delay, my cousin got her SA driving licence only to find someone else's picture embedded in it. It took a further 3 months to get that right.


If it wasn't such a frustrating process that would be almost funny...


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome to the new SA. I saw a thread on the SA Broadband forum showing at least 10 ID book pages with peculiar names and photos that obviously did not belong to the recipient. Then you sometimes get duplicate ID numbers, which in theory should be impossible, and then HA decide you have actually died and cancel your ID (happened to my neighbour) and then you have a hell of a time proving that you are still alive and breathing.

If the people working at HA did their job with more dedication then this would not happen.

btw: I just phoned Hillstar testing centre and asked about changing a UK driving licence for a SA one. I had to speak to 6 people before I found someone who spoke sense. She said to just bring in the UK licence and the ID book. I said there was no ID book, would a passport do? She thought so. Any other requirements? Oh yes, 2 colour photographs 50mm x 35mm full face without spectacles and R 220,00. She said it could be done there and then. So I said, can the person take it away on the spot then? Oh no, a notification will be posted to you and you collect it? I asked about email, but that is not done


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

chrisc2615 said:


> Welcome to the new SA. I saw a thread on the SA Broadband forum showing at least 10 ID book pages with peculiar names and photos that obviously did not belong to the recipient. Then you sometimes get duplicate ID numbers, which in theory should be impossible, and then HA decide you have actually died and cancel your ID (happened to my neighbour) and then you have a hell of a time proving that you are still alive and breathing.
> 
> If the people working at HA did their job with more dedication then this would not happen.
> 
> btw: I just phoned Hillstar testing centre and asked about changing a UK driving licence for a SA one. I had to speak to 6 people before I found someone who spoke sense. She said to just bring in the UK licence and the ID book. I said there was no ID book, would a passport do? She thought so. Any other requirements? Oh yes, 2 colour photographs 50mm x 35mm full face without spectacles and R 220,00. She said it could be done there and then. So I said, can the person take it away on the spot then? Oh no, a notification will be posted to you and you collect it? I asked about email, but that is not done


I heard of a guy who waited 11 years for his ID book. During that time HA sent him his birth certificate which stated that he was a woman. HA then asked him to provide divorce papers to evidence divorce although this guy had never been married. Finally they sent him an sms telling him to collect his own his death certificate. Got to love the efficiency of HA.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Omg!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

hi

if you do not have PR it is a drivers permit and you wont loose your uk licence.

to exchange a uk licence for a SA one which you must do, if you are permenant is a bit of a mission and not only because of SA.

First you must get a letter from the uk embassy stating which classes of vehicals you are allowed to drive. this was a nightmare for me every time i phoned the embassy nobody seemed to know or care about what i was asking. in the end i contacted the hounory consul in PE. the lady was a star, sent her copies of my licence via email she notorised them wrote me a letter and returned that day. cost was about R500. 

go to an optitian who is authorised to do driving eye tests and get a certificate from him, mine did it for free others may charge. this will save you hours at the test center. if not you will have to join the line for an eye test. go to counter with forms and photos. they will look at you funny scurry arround till they find somone who knows what to do then process. you will be issued a temporary licence on the spot with your full licence about a month later. they never asked for my uk licence and i did not offer it so i now have two licences.


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi Stevan,

Sorry for my lack of knowledge here but what is the difference between a drivers permit and the SA licence? Does that require the same documents?




Stevan said:


> hi
> 
> if you do not have PR it is a drivers permit and you wont loose your uk licence.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very useful info! The lady I spoke to at the testing centre also mentioned the permit, but pointed out that it is temporary. When I asked what period of time it was valid she said one, year, but then amended that to 3 years.

The "someone who knows what to do" is the important bit


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

niknik88 said:


> Hi Stevan,
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge here but what is the difference between a drivers permit and the SA licence? Does that require the same documents?


a drivers permit is a paper licence. it basicaly means you wont need an international drivers licence if you dont have a SA licence when stopped by police or hiring a car. having said that never showed my international licence once when stopped and was never asked for it. you would have problems hiring a car without one or the other though.


----------



## Rod Pringle (Jun 8, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> I heard of a guy who waited 11 years for his ID book. During that time HA sent him his birth certificate which stated that he was a woman. HA then asked him to provide divorce papers to evidence divorce although this guy had never been married. Finally they sent him an sms telling him to collect his own his death certificate. Got to love the efficiency of HA.


Most of these stories are old, and some are urban legends - Home Affairs are greatly improved these days and most offices offer friendly and efficient service. 

The good news for niknik88 is that he or she doesn't need to go near them. A UK license, supported by an International Driving Permit, is all you require until, and if you want to obtain permanent residence. Once you have that you will be given a South African ID number, which will enable you to swap your British Licence for a local one. You cannot do it before that - no matter what the lady in Hillstar says.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Rod Pringle said:


> Most of these stories are old, and some are urban legends - Home Affairs are greatly improved these days and most offices offer friendly and efficient service.
> 
> The good news for niknik88 is that he or she doesn't need to go near them. A UK license, supported by an International Driving Permit, is all you require until, and if you want to obtain permanent residence. Once you have that you will be given a South African ID number, which will enable you to swap your British Licence for a local one. You cannot do it before that - no matter what the lady in Hillstar says.


Not sure which HA offices you usually visit but 'friendly' and 'efficient' are not words that many would use. Sure there are exceptions (I for example found the Barrack St office very good) but any other office that I have visited has been super inefficient, very unhelpful and a thoroughly unpleasant experience usually achieving nothing. Waiting 10 months for my work endorsement and 5 months for my daughters birth certificate are only some of their excellent work lately.

The story about the guy who waited 11 years for his ID was shown on Carte Blanche at the end of last year.


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry to bring up this topic again but I've not been able to find anyone in this area who can help me. Do any of you know what forms I would need to fill out and what documents I would need to take with me?
Really appreciate your help


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

niknik88 said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bring up this topic again but I've not been able to find anyone in this area who can help me. Do any of you know what forms I would need to fill out and what documents I would need to take with me?
> Really appreciate your help


I think you will find all the relevant information here:

Convert your foreign driver?s licence


----------



## 176915 (Aug 4, 2012)

Home Affairs really has improved considerably in the last few years. Still distinctly "African" Ito of work ethic - but at least appear to be better organised. Let me tell you this, I lived in the UK for 3 years - I never swapped licences there, but I know the UK was only temporary for me. If you serious about staying - it's one of things you must do. And seriously, I failed my learners twice and passed drivers first time round. But Ye, totes go for a few K49/53 lessons.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

